# Prince 1999



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Listening to some of my older CDs today made me realise that some of our younger Forum members may not even have heard of this brilliant album









Released in Feb 1983, it's hard to believe it's nearly 22 years old







...and 1999 has long since past.

Automatic









Lady Cab Driver









International Lover


















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Never heard of it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've got the vinyl version in the attic Paul. I have a bit of trouble with Prince though. I find him a bit too contrived and polished.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

You're kidding, aren't you Roy?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I find him a bit too contrived and polished.


 Then....or now? I don't have any time for him now, but when Little Red Corvette came out, he was right up there at the top









Vinyl copy?







Got rid of my 78s, 33s and 45s years ago


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> You're kidding, aren't you Roy?


 Yeah,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Vinyl copy


Vinyl rocks!!!

Ive got 100's

No Prince though









I was kinda into him 'back in the day' though...'Controversy' was my fave.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I find him a bit too contrived and polished.
> ...


 Yes I've got the "Little Red Corvette" single somewhere. I used to like the guitar break on that.

I've got tons of vinyl but never get the chance to play it







. Can it be recycled







? Some of it is worth money to collectors but most of it is junk.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I can show you how to recycle them into ashtrays and nice fruit bowls


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I can show you how to recycle them into ashtrays...


 With the amount of heat from all the fags I smoke they'd soon melt







. The pile of tab ends smoulders for days sometimes







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Some of it is worth money to collectors but most of it is junk.


Don't be hasty though Ian, one man's junk could be another's Led Zep Vol. IV









I've still got quite a lot of 60's, 70's and 80's vinyl although I sold most of my collection. I really regret that now


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I can show you how to recycle them into ashtrays


Microwave?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I absolutley hated Prince. Even more than I hated Michael jackson and that' saying something.

Mind you I do like two or 3 of his songs, Purple rain, Manic Monday (Bangles cover) and Nothing compares to you (Sinead O'Connor cover) spring to mind.

BTW did he shag Sheena Easton? The 710 reckons he did.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> BTW did he shag Sheena Easton? The 710 reckons he did.


Pretty sure he did...She called herself Sheena E then though....


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Prince was, and as his new guise- O - ******. Always will be.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

not quite sure quite what to make of prince.....














, he is a talented musician, { my mate used to be a fan}, he told me he can play loads of different instruments , and he has churned out a few good songs undeniably .........but he is kind of a tit don't you think?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rodiow said:


> not quite sure quite what to make of prince.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just a bit.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I've never been a big Prince fan, but I really like the cover done by The Hindu Love Gods of Raspberry Beret. ANyone remember the Hindu Love Gods? R.E.M. minus Michael Stipe with Warren Zevon as singer?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

yes quite a big tit, bet he wears a Barbie watch or one with a picture of himself on


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Don't be hasty though Ian, one man's junk could be another's Led Zep Vol. IV


 It would be hard to find the one or two collectors who have the same taste as me Rich







.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Not, "The Balalaika Russe - Greatest Hits"?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like Prince. Mi favorite is "Kiss" followed by "When doves cry" but he has a lot of great songs. Sure I have listened "1999" (the album) several times.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

adrian said:


> I like Prince. Mi favorite is "Kiss" followed by "When doves cry" but he has a lot of great songs. Sure I have listened "1999" (the album) several times.


 Noooooooooooooooo
















Sorry - personal opinion outloud


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

adrian said:


> I like Prince. Mi favorite is "Kiss" followed by "When doves cry" but he has a lot of great songs. Sure I have listened "1999" (the album) several times.


Good on you Adrian.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Like Prince (his music that is, the guy is a bit creepy... ). I've got the best of in 2 vols. Never bought an LP when he had the hits though. Didn't have to, just borrowed my brother's!









My son was born in December 1999... My wife and I did "party like it's 1999"


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I was buying Deep Purple and Deff Leppard instead at the time!

















(and a lot of Genesis, Peter Gabriel, ...







where's my coat?)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> I was buying Deep Purple and Deff Leppard instead at the time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In 1999? Where they making anything at that time


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

> In 1999? Where they making anything at that time



















Sorry Paul, I meant in 1982, when the album came out!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

namaste said:


> > In 1999? Where they making anything at that time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Gonna say - what happened there!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> Not, "The Balalaika Russe - Greatest Hits"?


 No - more like Hawaiian favourites played by The Band Of The Royal Marines







. On the Rediffusion label. Mint cond. of course







.


----------

